# Adjustable Gastric Band Fill S2083



## lgrennan (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anybody know a code that Medicare will pay on adjustable gastric band fill?  They of course deny the S2083 that some private payers cover.

Would you use an unlisted procedure?

Any suggestions?

I appreciate any response


----------



## herrera4 (Nov 24, 2010)

to bill medicare use 43999 dx v53.51 and in box 19 " GASTRIC RESTRICTIVE DEVICE" it took us forever to figure this out!!


----------

